# Crush&Drain vs. Extracting



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2004)

Counting my chickens before they hatch...I am thinking of how I will retrieve "my" first year's worth of honey. I have all Pierco frames (which my bees and I have been very pleased with). I have access to an extractor (about 20 minutes away). I am getting mixed messages about whether the drawn wax can survive an extractor--if it can't wouldn't crush and drain be the best method? I know everyone has their own opinions but all views are welcome. Thanks!

p.s. The only "medications" used are 1 treatment of terramycin and crisco patties with tea tree oil.

[This message has been edited by [email protected] (edited July 14, 2004).]


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I have all Pierco frames (which my bees and I have been very pleased with). I have access to an extractor (about 20 minutes away). I am getting mixed messages about whether the drawn wax can survive an extractor--

Of course it can survive an extractor. That's what plastic foundation was made for. If I had pierco frames and access to an extractor I'd use it. But if I didn't, I wouldn't spend $300 or more (by the time you pay the shipping) for a new three frame hand crank extractor.

After you are done put the wet supers back on and let the bees clean it up. I'd leave them on the hives until the first freeze. Then stack them up sealed as tightly as you can to keep moths out and let the cold weather protect them until spring.

>if it can't wouldn't crush and drain be the best method? I know everyone has their own opinions but all views are welcome. Thanks!

That's what I'd do if I didn't HAVE an extractor available rather than buy a new one. Of course a good enough price on a used one could be well worth it. If you have a LOT of hives and it's worth buying a radial 9/18 then maybe I would (and did) buy one. I just don't think a hobbiest needs to spend $350 for a little 3 frame hand crank that will take all week to extract anyway when for twice that amount you can buy a 18 frame radial electric and have 1/20th of the work.


----------



## bjerm2 (Jun 9, 2004)

For years I hand cranked. Saved up the money and now have a 10 frame radial for Maxant. To me it was well worth it. 100 hive can get you bumbed out with a 2 frame extractor. Since then I cut down to 18 hives but kept the extractor. Done in no time. It all depends on what your plans are. If you plan on staying a hobiest then crush the frames. Like MB said can't see spending that kind of money on a small operation. 
Dan


----------

